#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Советская Власть на дворе.

## Дубинин



----------

Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

тэрдава,морэ?

----------


## Дубинин

> тэрдава,морэ?


Э ромалэ..

----------

Шуньяананда (08.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dEryySKA78
Цаголов Г.Н. Что бы об этом сказали Г.В. Плеханов и В.И. Ленин

----------

Дубинин (10.11.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Безотносительно кино...
Юбилейный, как бы, сюжет по местному ТВ.
Корреспондент (девушка) берёт интервью у местной же бабушки, в е дому, на кухне.
Говорят о доперестроечных временах, а потом бабушка вдруг предлагает чуть-чуть выпить.
Бабушка выпивает, негромко крякает, а потом добавляет: "Ох, крепка... советская власть! Крепка!" 
: ))

----------

